# rifle report



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

dont know if i have just been lucky lately or what but seem to be finding fish all over. Everything i have found has been undercover and it has taken A LOT of casts but they are there. nothing really big but had a nice 3-4 lb steelie come out of the water 3 times saturday on the fly rod. Very new to fly fishin so with the 9 footer it was VERY exciting. good luck to everyone and if you see a guy floatin down the rifle on a kayak tryin to fish and stear at the same time give me a wave!


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Sounds like a great outing. Hope your luck keeps up!


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

_Fish have been on the feed before parts of the Rifle ice up and before these storms set in._


----------



## prohunter_20022000 (Jan 18, 2005)

wats ging on jacob I fished the river got 2 nice chromers and even got the luxury of landing 2 of thoes nice elusive salmon havent seen them get caught in past few years


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> wats ging on jacob I fished the river and got 2 nice chromers and even got the luxury of landing 2 of thoes nice elusive salmon havent seen them get caught in past few years


Prohunter_20022000, my buddy swears by that spot, but I wouldn't name holes on here. This used to be my favorite time to hit the Rifle, from right before the gun opener to ice up, which will be soon. I sure miss the eastside man.....


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I editted some specific locations.


----------

